# DCC installs into dc Bachmanns



## Custer Bob (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm needing to get information on what decoders, both dcc and sound that will fit in HO scale Bachmann gp40s. Without a lot of frame butchering.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

I would go with a Lenz Gold or Silver small enough for N scale but powerful enough for HO. Hardwire install but not that difficult. And well worth the time and effort


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

NCE has dedicated decoder for bachmans. it is a direct replacement of factory light board. no sound thoguh...


----------

